# Boot fitting advice!



## crwaite89 (Jun 13, 2014)

I recently purchased a couple of pairs of boots.

Burton Ruler Size 5uk and 32 lashed size 6 uk (purchased wrong size by accident)

My feet measure at a size 5 and i have been trying to break in my burton rulers at home for the past few hours. The problem I have is that the circulation around my toes reduces and makes them numb after about 30 mins. I read on another forum that heating the liners with a blowdryer to mold them better/faster help, (with a sock over my toes) so i have done that and they are still are very tight (particularly on the area around my little toes on the side). They fit very well around the heel and i get no heel lift at all.

The 32s i tried on just to see the difference and they fit very comfortably, my toes touch the end of the liners just, but they have heel lift in them which from what i read isnt good, especially as the liner will pack out creating even more heel lift.

So i guess my question is, do I put up with the tightness for now and see if the liners stretch out enough or is there something else i could do to maybe stretch them out a teeny bit more? like wearing a thing sock underneath my snowboarding ones to pack it out little more?

I suppose this is the bad thing with buying online, but being a guy, size 5 mens boots seem hard to come by. and the rulers were only 36 pound new. 
but anyway, any insight or advise would be very much appreciated. 

thanks.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I think you are better off trying a larger size for the rulers.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Boots pack out, and sizing is really hard to get right unless you have a really good boot technician, which, as you are probably in the UK is not so easy to find...

I went through about 5 pairs of boots before i found a size and make that suited me, and that ended up being a Vans Aura UK8, but after about 35/40 days i start getting heal lift... Now i always buy 2 pairs a season, with the 2nd pair being a 7.5UK for the simple reason that later in the season as it warms up i wear normal socks, and as such the boot is looser...

I now have moved away from the Vans and had 2 pairs of Burton IONS for the past season, again UK 7.5 and UK 8, had NO problem with heal lift even at 55 days, was really impressed how they lasted, still look brand new, so much so, that i have bought 2 more pairs of 2014 boots for next season in the sales...

We have a ski/snowboard sale here in Norway where i live in November, and i used to put my Vans in there, and as things are much higher in price here and i have always bought in the UK, i always ended up only losing about £10 a pair on selling the boots, which made it worthwhile changing regularly, the IONS are slightly different, as i actually managed to buy here in Norway for less than i could get anywhere else, including the USA, i paid 1449kr each for the last 2 pairs or $241 / £142 Which was an awesome price, i fully expect to get more than that for the old ones when i sell them...

My point being, try on LOTS of different boots, preferably in a store, a specialist store... You will find something in the end that suits you...

The other thing is, with a lot of the new lacing systems like the Auras and the Ions, you have dual lacing, meaning you can do the top tight while leaving the bottom loose... And the inner, while i do do up, i don't have tight, as that can cause restriction of blood flow... It is probably better to not over tighten them that is for sure...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

After my first time out I picked up a pair of Rulers. So totally inexperienced in the whole process. My right foot had a serious issue going numb at random times during the first few days. As Kevin mentions try messing with the tightness of the zones. That's what did it with me. Turns out I was really cranking down on the right lower zone too much as that's what I've always done with my ski boots.


----------



## crwaite89 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you all for your input. 

I tried on the 32 lashed for a longer period to see if I get the same issue and I seem to get the same problem with those as well although it's nowhere near as bad. Although I do suffer with poor foot circulation in general. My feet can get very cold for no reason which may be part of the problem. 

I did try to adjust the lower zones, and even when it was barely tightened i still get numb little toes. 

With a bit more trial and error I noticed that even the rulers have a slight bit of heel lift too when going on my tip toes. And if I really crank the liner laces of the 32's I can reduce the heel lift quite a bit to almost the same as burtons.

Unfortunately going to a shop and trying loads of pairs is going to be impossible as most store have sold out of everything. Especially on the smaller sizes. 

I will take both pairs tomorrow to a store that sells boots and see if they have someone that can help and advise. I just don't want to end up shooting myself in the foot financially or physically later down the line.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Whew!! It's gonna be hard to give/get good, specific advise about this. Everyones feet sre different even if they are describing the EXACT same issues? Their fix may not be yours. :dunno: 

I understand that living where you do imposes certain limitations on what you can do to physically check out boots before buying! But don't any of the resorts you travel to have ski/snowboard shops? No brick n mortar stores with any sort of selection in these towns? No experienced boot fitters?

I'm not being caustic or sarcastic here! I'm really curious because we see & hear a lot of these kinds of questions coming from across the pond. I would be really surprised to hear that most European resort towns didn't have shops like this around. Here it's often one of the resorts biggest cash cows! (...after food n booze!) . Of course it's certainly going to be more expensive, but access to better/more expertise usually is, No?

Btw, I had lots of serious boot fit issues starting out. One piece of advise that helped initially was (...since I was also cranking the liner n boot down,) to go a little looser on the boots and if necessary, crank a little tighter on the bindings. 
That gave me enough relief to be able to stop unstrapping after 2-3 runs due to pain!!!

Also, while you are trying to break in and determine which boots fit best? Spend a couple of half hour-45 min. sessions, strapped into the board n bindings. This will help you with deciding cuz even if the boots feel great walking around the house or shop? They will feel _and_ have different pressure point once you are strapped in! 

Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The problem in the UK is that there are not actually that many shops, and the ones that are around (chains), like Snow & Rock etc, are normally are Venture Capitalists, and as such they employ on minimum wage, thus the service you get it SHIT.

There are a few independents, but they are not so many, and very few employ snowboard specialists, they do have ski boot fitters, but that is definitely not the same in the UK...!!!

It is still better to find an independent i think, and if you let us know where you are, then it is easier to find people that have experience with different shops...

I am still assuming you are in the UK though, i may be wrong, but as you put boot size in UK sizes, i just assumed...


----------



## crwaite89 (Jun 13, 2014)

I totally get where you are coming from and I do understand it's a hard problem to solve over the internet  

Well the thing is I'v not actually been to a resort to snowboard yet, but I'm planning to next season. In the UK we do have some stores that are specific to snowboarding/skiing at various snowdomes around the country but the problem is I decided to buy at the end of the season (for financial reason) which by that time a lot of the boots in my size have run out of stock so I'v unfortunately had no opportunity to try any on.
But like I said I will travel a local(ish) store tomorrow and see if they have an expert that can offer some advice 

But thank you for the advice! I'll try that out and see how it goes!

If it turns out I have to wait until next season to buy a pair that fit 100 percent how I need then and pay more then I would much rather do that if I have to


----------



## crwaite89 (Jun 13, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> The problem in the UK is that there are not actually that many shops, and the ones that are around (chains), like Snow & Rock etc, are normally are Venture Capitalists, and as such they employ on minimum wage, thus the service you get it SHIT.
> 
> There are a few independents, but they are not so many, and very few employ snowboard specialists, they do have ski boot fitters, but that is definitely not the same in the UK...!!!
> 
> ...


 Exactly, it's hard to get good advice over here. 
I'm from the south coast of the Uk, Southampton area. Snow and rock is where I plan to go tomorrow. I'm just praying that someone there actually knows what there are talking about!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

To the OP, I forgot to mention that if you have a comfortable boot and you have some *minor* heel lift issues? That may be fixed by a few C or L bar pads. (Adhesive pad that go on the liner around the sides of your ankle.). If that Rock place has a ski boot but doesn't have a SB Boot fitter? Ask about the pads anyway. Ski fitters use them too I understand. They are also available online! (Google!) 


Kevin, I understand the situ there in the UK. Figured thst out cuz of all the talk of indoor slopes.  

But what about when you travel to the resorts? Don't they have any shops on the property. What about the surrounding town? That's really more to the point of my original question. 

I understand that is cumbersome and very inconvenient. I even understand that you have some choice limitations due to some manf. not shipping product to places in Europe. I was just trying to get a better understanding of exactly how _Screwed_ you guys really were regarding your available options and getting properly outfitted!  lol!

(...I'm guessing maybe most of those EU resorts are still significantly more skier oriented? ) :dunno: That would suck!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

crwaite89 said:


> Exactly, it's hard to get good advice over here.
> I'm from the south coast of the Uk, Southampton area. Snow and rock is where I plan to go tomorrow. I'm just praying that someone there actually knows what there are talking about!


Bring a pretty girl with you. You'll get better service from whomever is working.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

try asking for some j-bars while you're at it


----------



## crwaite89 (Jun 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> To the OP, I forgot to mention that if you have a comfortable boot and you have some *minor* heel lift issues? That may be fixed by a few C or L bar pads. (Adhesive pad that go on the liner around the sides of your ankle.). If that Rock place has a ski boot but doesn't have a SB Boot fitter? Ask about the pads anyway. Ski fitters use them too I understand. They are also available online! (Google!)
> 
> 
> Kevin, I understand the situ there in the UK. Figured thst out cuz of all the talk of indoor slopes.
> ...


Ah yes, I did hear of those L bars and will definitely look into them. At the moment I am feeling the bigger 32's would be the best choice if the heel lift can be sorted out. As for the stores in the EU resorts
I really wouldn't know as I haven't been to one yet but I would imagine they cater for snowboarders fine as some of the resorts look pretty well equipped from what I'v seen.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I use a shop in South London called Finches Ski Emporium, family run business that has a great reputation, again, they only employ snowboard staff from September to March, for the simple fact that economics don't allow for a specialist in the off season...

That is not to say they don't have stock, and the owners do know what they are talking about, and they do have a ski specialist all year round, but he is ski and not so much snowboard, although he is great with all sorts of info, and does know his shit...

If you want there details and ever get up that way, drop me a PM i can send you details...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

crwaite89 said:


> Ah yes, I did hear of those L bars and will definitely look into them. At the moment I am feeling the bigger 32's would be the best choice if the heel lift can be sorted out. As for the stores in the EU resorts
> I really wouldn't know as I haven't been to one yet but I would imagine they cater for snowboarders fine as some of the resorts look pretty well equipped from what I'v seen.


I've used the C pads/bars on the liners of my packed out 32's! Definitely improved the fit. Actually, I should have used them sooner before they packed out. ...but I'm still fairly NooB with only 3.5 seasons under my belt! So I am still learning the In's and Out's of getting it right! (...just another thing to keep in mind when considering any of _my_ advice!) :thumbsup: :laugh:

Having learned that lesson, I put them on my _new_ 32's right from the start.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I had Rulers and I had the same problem. I preheated a oven at 210 degrees and put a wet towel on the rack. I then popped the liners in for 15 minutes. I had some heavy socks. I then used a couple old pairs and cut just the toe areas off too build up a larger toe area. I then duct taped it nicely. 

Took the liners out, popped in my foot with my custom socks. Let them sit for like 15 minutes and you're good!

Save your sock creation for future moldings. I've done this 3 times now. My new Ions seem like I already did that?? So I'm leaving those


----------

